# Planted Discus Tank



## Marc Davis (30 Jul 2018)

Hi guys, just spent ages on maintenance of my discus tank so i thought id make a video and share.


----------



## Aqua360 (31 Jul 2018)

Beautiful, great job


----------



## rebel (31 Jul 2018)

Very nicely done! How do the plants like the increased temperature?


----------



## Marc Davis (31 Jul 2018)

rebel said:


> Very nicely done! How do the plants like the increased temperature?


I've only ever kept them at 30° so wouldn't know any different. But as far as I can tell, they are all great.


----------



## TBRO (4 Aug 2018)

Looks great, lighting really makes the colours on the fish pop! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiNtZ (4 Aug 2018)

Some friends of mine want a planted discus tank but they are novices - they are only learning the basics but want to jump in at the deep end still.

Seeing your tank has given me confidence it is achievable while still having happy fish. What is your fertilising regime?

Shame the fish shop they went to clearly didn't have a clue - they sold them a 20,000 L/ph power head for a 260L tank.


----------



## Marc Davis (4 Aug 2018)

HiNtZ said:


> Some friends of mine want a planted discus tank but they are novices - they are only learning the basics but want to jump in at the deep end still.
> 
> Seeing your tank has given me confidence it is achievable while still having happy fish. What is your fertilising regime?
> 
> Shame the fish shop they went to clearly didn't have a clue - they sold them a 20,000 L/ph power head for a 260L tank.



I've got a journal mate with more details here:
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/marcs-discus-shallow-guppy-tanks.53476/


----------



## HiNtZ (4 Aug 2018)

Lovely, thanks!


----------



## zozo (4 Aug 2018)

Serenity to the max...  Absolutely gorgious...


----------



## Marc Davis (4 Aug 2018)

zozo said:


> Serenity to the max...  Absolutely gorgious...


Thanks pal


----------



## Richard Motgan (31 Oct 2018)

Could you provide information on lighting type, plant species, fertilisers etc?
How do you ensure that waste doesn't accumulate in the dense plant growth?


----------

